# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  EL SACHA INCHI (IIAP)

## Bruno Cillóniz

Video acerca del trabajo de que viene realizando el IIAP Perú sobre el cultivo de sacha inchi, para obtener variedades mejoradas que brinden una mayor producción y un mejor producto a los agricultores peruanos.   Temas similares: Precio de sacha inchi Sacha Inchi, el oro de los Incas Sacha Inchi y Cañihua Sacha Inchi Stevia y Sacha Inchi

----------


## bio-omegas

El Sacha Inchi es una excelente planta peruana que estuvo olvidada mucho tiempo, felizmente se re descubrió en el año 1981 y desde ahí los estudios no pararon hasta conocer al día de hoy de sus excelentes propiedades cuando se le extrae el aceite y se obtiene la harina. El aceite contiene la mayor fuente vegetal de Omega 3 (entre 42 y 48%) en la naturaleza entre otros excelentes valores nutricionales y la harina contiene una cantidad de proteína muy alta (entre 50 y 61%) además de ser de altísima calidad, ya que contiene todos los aminoácidos, tanto los esenciales como los no esenciales en valores que exceden los mínimos sugeridos por la FAO. 
El problema del Sacha Inchi desde hace algún tiempo es el abastecimiento de semilla, que es muy complicado, escaso y difícil de obtener. Ojalá pudieran haber más asociaciones sacha incheras en nuestra selva peruana que trabajaran de la mano con las empresas que nos dedicamos a esto. Tenemos cada vez pedidos mayores de Aceite y Harina de Sacha Inchi en el exterior y no hay forma de poder cubrir esa demanda, la oferta actual es muy pobre. 
Si alguien del foro conoce a algún productor, agricultor o asociación de Sacha Inchi que uno pudiera contactar les estaremos muy agradecidos.  
Saludos,  *Jorge del Río Anavitarte*
Gerente de Operaciones
Bio Omegas Perú S.A.C.
TELÉFONOS : (511) 683-1091  //  (511) 683-1092  //  (51) 992-855-710
SKYPE        : bio.omegas.peru
E-MAIL       :* jorgedelrio@bio-omegas.com*
WEBPAGE   : *www.bio-omegas.com*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Qué bueno que la demanda esté en aumento Jorge  :Smile: . Estaré pendiente de los productores que me contacten para derivarlos contigo, y estoy seguro que habiendo participado en temas de sacha inchi aquí en AgroFórum, vas a recibir llamadas de productores o clientes interesados. 
Muchos éxitos, y cuanta con nosotros para promover este producto. Saludos.

----------

